# Aluminum styling



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

Interiors don't seem to be a big topic of discussion on the forums. I hope to change this.http://www.inmetalvw.com offers a few metal styling enhancements that add some unique characther to the inside of your ride. Aluminum trim is the predominent accent that sets off interiors today. Bright work as it is reffered to in the industry adds sporty elegance to an abundance of plastic and textiles. If you want to liven up your interior go to http://www.inmetalvw.to get metal in your VW.








Now there is no longer a lack of quailty interior mods and I intend to keep manufacturing new products. As the host sponsor of this page I look forward to your participation developing new products made in metal and draw some much needed attention to car interiors.

_Modified by metalman at 10:43 PM 11-19-2004_

_Modified by metalman at 10:48 PM 11-19-2004_


_Modified by metalman at 10:54 PM 11-19-2004_


----------



## OrionShadow (May 14, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice look, any of a mk3? what about a gb for mk3 owners? id be very interested.


_Modified by OrionShadow at 12:05 PM 11-20-2004_


----------



## pocket (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (OrionShadow)*

I must be the only one who doesn't like "bright work".
Part of the reason I bought my jetta was because of the 'lux' look. My fave look is the bentley (plush browned leather, real burlwood grain, chrome only on the metal parts and comfort). I mimmicked as much of that as I could in my Jetta. 
The brushed metal schemes look too industrial, cold, stolid, and in the case of the car shown, a bit contrasty and out of place.


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (OrionShadow)*

Check out our website http://www.inmetalvw.com  where we have a MK III section with additional photos and part layouts







I would like to do a group buy for the MK III. I will post somthing just after thanksgiving and run it through the HOlliday


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (pocket)*

Brushed metal is not for everyone (Just most everyone) I do believe that the majority of Golf owners and a lot of Jetta owners prefer metal over wood. The Jetta GLI and R32 cars are factory proof of this. Real Brushed metal is used exclusivley in these cars as well as many other German makes. I to like the look of wood, especially when combined with brushed metal or a little chrome. Bently is a prime example as would be Aston Martin with there models. Beautiful combination of metal and wood as







I have always wanted to see a factory wood Jetta combined with a few of my metal pieces (in chrome or brushed alu) around the vents and a few other select spots ? What do you think ?


----------



## pocket (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (metalman)*

I think it's beautiful... I hadn't seen that trim level before, though. What's the model?


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (pocket)*

We have kits for all current and MK III jetta Golf, Passat B5 models. We do only real brushed aluminum.


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (metalman)*









gorgeous..just, gorgeous.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

Thank you we appreciate compliments. IF you like it in pictures you will love it in person.


----------



## abdrury (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (metalman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalman* »_Thank you we appreciate compliments. IF you like it in pictures you will love it in person.

heh, i was talking about the aston martin







i am a fan of aluminum, though..


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (abdrury)*

The Astin Martin photo was for the guy that had wood his car. I used it to show how well metal pairs with wood.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

Do you offer your kits/pieces anodized? I would like to cover the peeling black pieces in and around the center console, but I don't think that the raw alloy look fits with my tan interior. Anodized black would be a different story...


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (The Kilted Yaksman)*

All my aluminum is anodized. The standard brushed metal is clear anodized. On the rare occasion I offer gun metal, chrome, and titanium. I can also get black anodized no brush grain. However. I highly recommend the gun metal on a tan car. It is beautiful stuff. It has a bronze tint to it that pairs perfectly with tan or brown interiors. There is a premium for this material but if your looking for just the center console area we could work out a deal. I know you would like the look of this stuff.


----------



## {:sylph:} (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

do you have any good pics of the gun metal, titanium and black anodized?
do you charge extra for those options?


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling ({:sylph:})*

This is of a civic that I did with the gunmetal finish. I know it's hard to tell the difference in pictures but it's significantly darker with a bronze tint. It is absolutely gorgeous stuff. It would pair great With a tan interior definitely. 









_Modified by metalman at 12:14 PM 12-10-2004_

_Modified by metalman at 12:15 PM 12-10-2004_

_Modified by metalman at 12:19 PM 12-10-2004_

_Modified by metalman at 12:25 PM 12-10-2004_


_Modified by metalman at 12:27 PM 12-10-2004_


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

Sorry I cannot get the photo to come through. It's very similar to the photo of the Austin Martin photo in this forum. Not quite as dark and with brushed pattern running through it. SOrry I don't have a photo of it. YOu can check out my partners website http://www.evolution-autodesign.com and in the Honda section go to aluminum dash kits and check out the civic we did. Other than that I don't have a shot of it anywhere sorry.


----------



## xcstormerlife (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

thank you i've got a GLI and its lacking some of the aluminum acsents i wanted and your site has got them. I dont think theres a lack of care about the interior i jsut think people dont know where to go your link is a start thanks.


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (xcstormerlife)*

Hopefully word will get out that http://www.inmetalvw.comis a source for quality aluminum interior parts. I would much rather sell dircectly to customers than through distributor dealers. Any help in spreading the word is greatly appreciated. 












_Modified by metalman at 3:09 PM 12-16-2004_


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

Any body have a line on genuin carbon fibre interior kits???
I'm sick and tired of this fake, vinyl crap everywhere...


----------



## xcstormerlife (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

hey i was looking on your website. and i'm really interested in the floor mats. is it a set of 4 for the back as well. also your aluminum trim does it match the aluminum trim in the GLI. like does it have a glossier finish or anyhting


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (xcstormerlife)*

OUr floor mats are front and rear and matching foot rest/dead pedal. The GLI factory aluminum is real aluminum like our kits. The match is exact.







This is of a GLI door handle with our door pull surround. IT's nearly exact. No one can really tell a difference unless you point it out.


----------



## xcstormerlife (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

thanks i'll be buying from you shortly then


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (xcstormerlife)*

whats the status on this group buy taking place after thanksgiving? I would be very interested if it is for MKIIIs


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (LowRiderVR)*

I did a sale on the MK IV but got very little response from MK III owners. If your interested in posting a group buy in the MK III section I could do a deal on the kit say for $155.00 deliverd. FOr like 30 days and see how it goes. I have been busy with the MK IV people so I really didn't spend a lot of time promoting the MK III. I'm sure a lot of people would be into it it's a great kit. The main dash piece is all one piece of aluminum the stretches the length of the dash. Let me know if your interested. IF your not into setting it up I can still do the $155.00 deal for you exclusively.


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*









I need more photos and better ones thans this. THe mk III kit is shap.


----------



## D-OriginalTopshotta (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

im sent 










_Modified by D-OriginalTopshotta at 12:08 PM 1-2-2005_


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (D-OriginalTopshotta)*

This is potentially the last month of advertising within the vwvortex site. We might be back with the release of the new MKV. We have been hoping to hear from more enthusiasts regarding our interior parts. Please contact us with comments we hope to reming involved here but we really need better response.


----------



## VW Jedi (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

Quality and fitment is great! I just installed my vent kit today!


----------



## Schmocky (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

Anything in the works for Mk1? i feel like i'm missin out.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Aluminum styling (metalman)*

Wanna do a Fox one?


----------



## xcstormerlife (Dec 13, 2004)

hey i ordered a piece of styling from you guys about 3 weeks ago and i still haven't gotten it and i can't seem to get though to your company by phone so i'm down to my last resort. i didn't wanna post this publicly but its my only option left. it order is under adam crane. please ship it or give me a call.
P.S. for anyone else who is reading this dont be misguided. the parts are increadable, they fit and look like they were factory done, and the last time i ordered i got the parts in a few days.


----------



## guyvwlax (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Aluminum styling (xcstormerlife)*

Do you guys have any pics of interior of Gray colo leather interior on the the aluminium trim ? ......... 
I would like to see how it looks on gray interior before I buy them from you guys. 
Thanks


----------



## ellen (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (guyvwlax)*

is there still a group buy on this or what?
how can i order just the 20th completion set?


----------



## guyvwlax (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Aluminum styling (ellen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ellen* »_is there still a group buy on this or what?
how can i order just the 20th completion set?

Sign me up on the list too , im interested in the group price quote ...... Let us know please if you still have the offer


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Aluminum styling (guyvwlax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guyvwlax* »_
Sign me up on the list too , im interested in the group price quote ...... Let us know please if you still have the offer 

X2


----------



## ellen (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (Italian GTI 1.8T)*

bump


----------



## VW Jedi (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (ellen)*

for those of you that missed out on a group buy. PICI is offering 15% off any of their products when you mention http://www.projectgli.com! So, check out the website, and then order your dash kit today!


----------



## Brocken (Dec 29, 2004)

I was planning on ordering a kit from PICI. I was curious what the different finishes looked like? Somebody had mentioned a titanium look and a gunmetal. I couldn't find any pictures of what those looked like.


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

guys ive tried to PM this guy like 35times, anyone seen him?


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

aluminum trim is the siht http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

How about a kit for Passat after 2001?


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (JODZ)*

We make a kit for the passat. I will post a picture of it. I would like to draw some interest for our passat kit. We have made a few changes to the center area ( where the radio, climate control is). I need some updated photos, so anyone interested in getting this kit can receive a special deal that I will work out in exchange for some good Photos. If your interested and willing to help promote our Passat product contact me at [email protected]


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (metalman)*









This is a sweet kit. Like our MKIV kit it is real solid aluminum with no coating. It adds a lot of character to this interior as you can see. Let me know what you think [email protected] 


_Modified by metalman at 7:49 PM 5-18-2005_


----------



## guyvwlax (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Aluminum styling (Italian GTI 1.8T)*

Any one have pics of the aluminium trim with gray leather interior ....... 

Thx


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Aluminum styling (guyvwlax)*








Gray interiors work out as well as black in my opinion.


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

i dont think that would flow well with my interior, i have cream interior with black dash, the rare cream and rave green MK4 combo. looks nice on all black interior but not for everyone as said earlier in the thread, but looks very quality, Thumbs Up! -AJ


----------



## metalman (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (SLI GTI)*

Any color interior looks good, it greatly enhances the MK IV interior.


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Aluminum styling ({:sylph:})*

Nice kits! Good website as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diabolikul (Dec 21, 2003)

website down?????


----------

